# The New Girl! :S



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmm ..... you will not guess the amount of sentences i have tried to start with! But hey here goes....

Im Lauren, im 21 years old, i found out i have PCOS 2 years ago, have been trying ever since to become pregnant. I have been with my bf Lee for 7 years  We had been referred to a fertility clinic and had our first apt yesterday, which went really well. After a few more blood tests, scans etc i was told that i would be started on a treatment called Chlomid.

Would be great to talk to anyone that can relate and understand what im going through, offers of advice would be great! Its not the same when people aren't in the same situation as you are, so to feel 'normal' is a huge relief!

Lauren x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Lauren and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Looking forward to get to know you, join in and get chatting with us, dont be nervous, the more you join in the more support you'll get!  This is your own little introduction thread now, so if you have any quesries about the site or where to post, come back here and i'll help 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst on your clomid, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE
(Great way to have a rant and release some pent up emotions or just to share your journey, Have a look at some others too)

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Lauren  

You'll get lots of support and advice here   

I have just started my first cycle of Clomid (50mg from day 2-6) and so far it has been OK. Having some side effects and feel like I have permanent PMT   for the past few days.. We've been TTC for 3 years with no luck.  If no success with clomid we start IVF in March/April. But fingers crossed all will work out..   

That's my story so far.. Best of luck to you both.. Sending you lots of    

G x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Lauren  

Didnt want to read and run when I saw your post..

I was in a similar place to you when i first joined FF in feb time. I was also put on clomid. I would definatley recomend that you join one of the clomid chat groups as it really helps to chat to people who are going thru the same as you at the same time.
Its nice to be able to offer each other support and ask questions too.
When are you starting the clomid??

Wishing you lots of luck   

Becky xXx


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi

I didn't expect such a quick response! 

Ceri - Thank you for welcoming me, and for all the links i will be going through them all when i get a minute! (Especially the ones on finding my way around the website!) x

G - You seem to have a similar story to me! They are going to try me on Chlomid for 6 months, and if that fails (hopefully not!) then we will start IVF when im 23, which isn't really too far off, as im 22 in April and by the end of the 6 months of Chlomid we wont have to wait too long. Iv done some research on Chlomid, and checked out the side effects, i cant see that i'll be affected too much as i already suffer from mood swings, headaches and nausea! (Oh what a great life we lead!) Good luck to you and your partner and keep me informed! x

Bunny73 - Thanks for not running, hehe! I didn't have a clue what to write! I'll defo join one of the chat groups is there one in particular that you'd recommend? It is good to talk about it to people in the same situation, as they understand alot more of what your going through, and how you feel! Im starting the Chlomid in Jan i think, i have to have another internal scan and then a HSG which i am not looking forward to at all! Infact im petrified!   How long have you been on Chlomid for? Do you have PCOS or something different? x

P.s

I love the 

xxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello lauren21

Just wanted to wish you all the best on ttc, i was on clomid for 9 months but i was lucky that suffered no side effects the clomid did what it was supposed to do but i didnt fall pg but it does work...


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Beanie_1

Thank you 

So what are you doing now? I thought it was supposed to help you get pg? What else does it do?!

x


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Lauren  

Unfortunately, I'm having some side effects!! But like you I already suffer from nausea, moods and cramping  . But it just feels like they are exaggerated and last longer.   But I'm just going with it, and fingers crossed it will do the job    

I had  HSG last month and to be honest it's not that bad. I was nervous about it but it turned out to be OK. Just like a smear with a bit more cramping. I took pain killers before I went in, which helped. You'll be grand..

You should defo join the clomid chat 

Best wishes,

G


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

sadly because my periods were all over the place my cycle varied between 23 days to 30 days so i never knew when i was ovulating to get the timing right...so now im doing medicated IUI, where they will get me to ovulate at the right time to ensure dh sperm has a chance lol...xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Lauren  

If you go to the home page and then down to the clomid section, your sure to find a thread in there to join, im sure your be warmly welcomed!!  

I started clomid in january and i was put on it as I had always had irregular periods. Unfortunatley it didnt make me ovulate and later this year I had a HSG and internal scan and was told that I have a unicorn uterus and only 1 tube which is blocked!!!! My DH also has low sperm motility. So our only option is IVF. Which as you no you cant have until your 23. So i have an appointment with the consultant in may (after my birthday) where we will have all the pre treatment tests and they will refer us to a IVF clinic. We are allowed 3 free goes on the NHS which is fantastic    Wev been waiting now since june, but im hoping it will come round quickly!!

When r u having ur HSG etc??

I see your from essex - me too!!

Your have to keep me posted on ur progress......

Becky xXx


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hiya Becky,

Oh no, im sorry to hear about the complications (unicorn uterus etc) iv never heard of that  At least you still have the option of IVF  I know i found out on Tuesday that we get 3 lots of IVF for free, right an all i say! Time fly's so that will come round before you know it! Lee (DH!) has to provide a sperm sample on the 11th Jan, i have the internal scan on the 12th Jan, and the HSG on the 28th Jan then they are going to start me on Chlomid  Woohoo Essex girls hehe! I'll defo keep in touch, do you have ********? Lauren x

Hey Beanie,

I went 9 months without a period! Thats when i was referred to a gynaecologist and they found out i had pcos. Touch wood...throughout this year i have had a period every month altho they seem to be every 5 weeks - ish. Well i hope your DH's sperm get there soon! Tehe. Lauren x

Howdie GJT,

Urghh, as if we are not going through enough punishment by not being able tc as easy as most woman, we have to suffer all these side affects aswell! Rubbish!  Just think of the result we will have at the end of all this crap, its soooo worth it. Iv never had a smear test done, they have up'd the age to 25 now, so i haven't had one. I dunno, its just that its your private bits and i feel iv been taken advantage of!! Lol. Oh well, my mum keeps saying that you lose all your dignity when your pregnant so its just something that iv got to do! Hmpf! Lauren x

*Big Sigh* ladies i wish you all the best, it seems like everything is against us, its never just one thing is it?! But im sure we'll get there.....eventually 

xxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey hun.

Id never heard of unicorn uterus either until i was told i had it!! It means iv only got half a uterus and one fallopian tube (which in my case is blocked!!)

Yeah it is great that we get treatment on the nhs. Also for every fresh cycle you have, you get a frozen cycle. so in theory thats 6 attempts!!  

I hope ur scan and HSG go ok, have you already had anything like this done yet??

yeah im on ********. Shall we add each other?? I can private message you my full name if you like?? 

have you had a good weekend?? what u been up to??

Bunny xXx


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Whats a frozen cycle?! Iv had an internal scan already abt 2 yrs ago, an only blood tests really. Im sooo not lookin forward to the HSG  yeah pm me yr name an what yr profile pic looks like so i add the right person hehe! xx


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ps yeah i had an ok wkend christmas shopping with my mum on Saturday, an then a night in at Lee's watchin the X factor   Was shocked that Danyl went home, sooo should of been Ollie! How about you? xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Lauren a Frozen cycle or FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer) is when the embies are frozen and transferred at a later date, ie for a sibling if the Fresh transfer worked. Or if the fresh transfer was halted for some reason (OHSS for example)


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh i see!  

Ceri, quick question, how do i upload a picture onto my profile? I tried to put one up but it hasn't worked! x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Go to your profile (4th button along at the top) once you have gone into the 'Forum profile Information' tab on the left hand side, Click 'I will upload my own picture' Then click on the 'Browse'  button. 
Scroll through any of your stored pics from your pc, remember they have to be (I think) under 375kb for them to appear on your profile. You can make a picture smaller to fit. If you need further help, shout!


----------

